# Fokus von Objekten



## Gast (26. Feb 2008)

Gibt es einen Listener, der mir praktisch global mitteilt, welches Objekt JTree, JMenu, JTextfield, JButton etc. den Fokus hat?


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Was hat das mit Enterprise Java zu tun?

Du könntest einen AWTEventListener mit einer Focus Event Mask registrieren. Oder versuch es mal mit Window#getFocusOwner


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2008)

Klar, kein Enterprise  :shock: 

Spricht was gegen die Nutzung des 
KeyboardFocusManager?


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Funktionierts damit? Ja? Dann spricht nix dagegen


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2008)

Wenn ich mit F10 das JMenu öffne und mit den Pfeiltasten die Items wähle, reagiert dieser Listener nicht. Ist vielleicht kein FocusOwner. Kann ich diesen Aufruf des JMenu trotzdem erfassen?


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

Welcher Listener? Drück dich bitte mal deutlicher aus und zeig ggf. auch Code.


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2008)

doch

der PropertyChangeListener reagiert ...


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

täusch ich mich, oder sprechen hier ein paar unterschiedliche Leute als "Gast"!? Das ist sehr verwirrend :shock:


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2008)

es funkioniert jetzt, danke für die Tipps


----------

